# Autoridades em alerta para o calor



## Mário Barros (15 Mai 2008 às 20:17)

*Plano de Contingência entra em vigor apesar das baixas temperaturas *

O Plano de Contingência das Ondas de Calor para este ano entra esta quinta-feira em vigor, com os idosos e as crianças a serem os grupos de risco a merecer a maior atenção das autoridades de saúde. O plano, que prevê três níveis de alerta, está ainda longe de ser activado devido às baixas temperaturas registadas, de certo modo anormais para esta altura do ano. 

As previsões do Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) apontam para temperaturas máximas de 18º e 19º graus, para Porto e Lisboa respectivamente, mas as autoridades estão já preparadas para eventuais vagas de calor. 

Segundo disse à Lusa o sub-director geral da Saúde José Robalo, o plano estará em vigor até 30 de Setembro e é sensivelmente semelhante ao do ano passado. 

Em 2007, o calor "praticamente não teve impacto" na saúde dos portugueses, pelo que não foram registadas situações complicadas, adiantou José Robalo. 

Ao longo de mais de quatro meses, os portugueses serão informados das medidas mais adequadas para minimizar os efeitos das altas temperaturas. 
Segundo José Robalo, as crianças com menos de um ano e os idosos são os grupos de risco que merecem maior atenção das autoridades de saúde. 

Por esta razão, adiantou, a DGS vai "insistir na divulgação de informação para os locais onde habitualmente existem grupos de risco, como creches, lares e instituições de solidariedade social". 

O Plano de Contingência das Ondas de Calor pressupõe três níveis crescentes de alerta: o primeiro nível (verde) corresponde a temperaturas normais para a época do ano, às quais está definida a manutenção das medidas gerais. 

O nível dois (amarelo) refere-se a "temperaturas elevadas que podem provocar efeitos na saúde". 

Neste nível, será divulgada informação à população, às entidades competentes de saúde e a outros sectores institucionais e reforçada a capacidade de resposta das unidades prestadoras de cuidados de saúde. 

O alerta vermelho (nível três) é o mais grave e será activado quando se registarem temperaturas muito elevadas que "podem trazer graves problemas para a saúde". 

Nesta fase, além da divulgação da informação, as autoridades procederão ao transporte para os locais de abrigo, ao acompanhamento de grupos mais vulneráveis - idosos institucionalizados, crianças e pessoas a viverem isoladas - e assegurarão a capacidade de resposta das unidades prestadoras de cuidados de saúde. 

O Plano de Contingência para as Ondas de Calor foi criado em 2004, depois de, entre 30 de Julho e 14 de Agosto de 2003, Portugal ter estado sob o efeito de uma onda de calor que provocou 1.953 mortes a mais. 

O Plano vigorou novamente em 2005, altura em que, de acordo com o balanço da DGS, o calor excessivo durante o Verão terá provocado mais 462 mortes do que o normalmente registado nesta época do ano, sendo a maioria relativa a pessoas com mais de 74 anos. 

Em 2006 registaram-se cinco ondas de calor que provocaram 1.259 mortos em Portugal, a maioria dos quais pessoas com mais de 75 anos, de acordo com a Direcção-Geral de Saúde (DGS). 

Em 2007, "a procura dos serviços de urgência mostrou que este ano não se verificou qualquer aumento na procura global de cuidados de saúde em serviços de urgência, ocorrendo somente em Agosto e Setembro um ligeiro aumento na procura (11 por cento)", segundo o relatório do plano nesse período. 

No mesmo documento lê-se que o período de vigência do plano caracterizou-se pelo registo de temperaturas amenas com raros períodos de temperaturas elevadas que implicaram a mudança do nível de alerta para amarelo em alguns distritos do país, nomeadamente, nas regiões de Lisboa e Vale do Tejo (LVT), Alentejo e Algarve e nos distritos de Castelo Branco e Bragança. 

Segundo o IM verificou-se a ocorrência de duas ondas de calor (definição meteorológica) com a duração de seis dias. 

-----------------------------------------------

   eu já não digo nada... assim já fico mais descansado.


----------



## Dan (15 Mai 2008 às 20:41)

Este ano já contabilizamos uma onda de calor.



> O início do mês de Abril foi caracterizado por temperaturas elevadas, superiores aos valores normais, tendo-se verificado uma situação de onda de calor entre 1 e 6 de Abril, que afectou principalmente o interior das regiões Norte e Centro de Portugal Continental.



http://www.meteo.pt/resources/im/pdfs/clim_rc_04_08.pdf


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mai 2008 às 21:36)

Dan disse:


> Este ano já contabilizamos uma onda de calor.
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/resources/im/pdfs/clim_rc_04_08.pdf





Eu só contei 3 dias de calor


----------



## Vince (15 Mai 2008 às 22:47)

Caro Mário, reparo que a notícia que colocaste está escrita em 北方話 pelo que compreendo que não a tenhas entendido bem. Por isso vou fazer-te o favor de traduzir.



> 应变计划的波浪热，为今年进入这个星期四在部队，与老人和儿童要高风险群体得到充分的重视，有关当局的健康状况。该计划，它提供三个层次的预警，还远远没有启动，由于低温记录在一些异常的方式为每年的这个时候。



Diz o texto nesta língua estranha para ti que Portugal tem um plano de contingência para ondas de calor. Parece-me bem, é bom ter planos de contingência para tudo o que pode matar, e o calor pode matar, basta recordar o que aconteceu em França em 2003 e mesmo em Portugal felizmente em menor escala.

Diz também este texto, que este plano prevê 3 niveis de alerta, e acrescenta que estamos longe de serem activados porque, coincidência, diz lá no texto, que não está calor, afinal o que tu passas o tempo a dizer. Quem escreveu isto até concorda contigo vê lá portanto a qualidade do texto.



> 应急计划的三次浪潮越来越热，需要各级警告：第一级（绿色）对应到正常温度，当时的年，这是一套以维持一般的措施。
> 
> 水平二（黄色）是指“的高温天气可造成对健康的影响” 。
> 
> ...



Seguidamente o texto descreve o que são os três niveis de alerta. Também tem lógica, quando existem planos deste género e niveis de alerta, convêm todos sabermos os critérios/riscos e que mecanismos são activados para lidar com essas situações.




> 应变计划的浪潮热已创建于2004年，后之间， 7月30日和2003年8月14日，葡萄牙的影响下，热浪造成1953人死亡太多。
> 
> 该计划然在2005年再次，当，根据该报告的危险物品，过多的热量在暑假期间已造成462人死亡更录得超过通常在每年的这个时候，其中大部分与人超过74岁。
> 
> ...



Seguidamente o texto recorda o motivo da criação deste plano de contingência, nasceu em 2004 na sequência da onda de calor de 2003 que matou 1953 pessoas em Portugal. Ou seja, num país onde justamente criticamos imenso por não se fazer prevenção em tantas coisas, parece-me normal e de elogiar que uma instituição pública afinal faça o seu trabalho, e com a antecedência devida.

Segue-se um resumo do que se passou nos Verões desde aí, finalizando com o facto de que o ano passado não houve problemas destes em Portugal pelas razões que todos conhecemos. Segundo o IM em 2007 houve 2 ondas de calor, segundo a DGS não houve problemas com elas.


Finalizado o trabalho de tradução do texto em 北方話-português (manda-me o teu nº contribuinte para te poder facturar o trabalho) pergunto-te onde está a piada no texto para tanta gargalhada ? Partilha lá a piada comigo que eu também gosto muito de rir 

Aproveito para deixar a minha opinião:

Tal como no ano passado aplaudi a existência de planos de contingência e estruturas preparadas para lidar com cenários deste género, também o critiquei depois por manterem uma campanha publicitária paga pelos contribuintes até ao final de Agosto quando já não havia calor nenhum há bastante tempo e a campanha estava já a ser ridicularizada pela população. É bom informar mas na altura certa, se por exemplo as previsões apontarem para muito calor,etc. Se não ocorrer calor, cancela-se a campanha e poupa-se o dinheiro para coisas mais úteis. Vamos ver como será este ano.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mai 2008 às 23:04)

OK já estou mais esclarecido obrigado Vince  vou então esperar por esse tão grande plano de contigência para me proteger do grande calor do Verão de 2008  vai ser algo supremo...upa upa.

Espero tirar o mofo ás t-shirts.


----------



## Vince (15 Mai 2008 às 23:11)

Mário Barros disse:


> OK já estou mais esclarecido obrigado Vince  vou então esperar por esse tão grande plano de contigência para me proteger do grande calor do Verão de 2008  vai ser algo supremo...upa upa.



Os planos de contingência não são para te proteger a ti, são para salvar pessoas vulneráveis como idosos e crianças. Em Agosto de 2003 morreram milhares de idosos em França porque ficaram sozinhos nas suas casas enquanto as familias ou os funcionários da assistência social foram de férias sem nunca terem sido devidamente alertadas para os perigos do calor. Se achas que isso tem piada é contigo, cada um faz humor mórbido com o que lhe apetece.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mai 2008 às 23:13)

Vince disse:


> Os planos de contingência não são para te proteger a ti, são para salvar pessoas vulneráveis como idosos e crianças. Em Agosto de 2003 morreram milhares de idosos em França porque ficaram sozinhos nas suas casas enquanto as familias ou os funcionários da assistência social foram de férias sem nunca terem sido devidamente alertadas para os perigos do calor. Se achas que isso tem piada é contigo, cada um faz humor mórbido com o que lhe apetece.



Quer dizer que se eu esticar o pernil não conto magnifico...patetice  o que me mete confusão é porque não é criado o mesmo para o frio...

Na minha opnião isto é tapar uma fenda de uma barragem com fita cola mas pronto é só a minha opnião fica aqui a nadar no ar talvez concorde.


----------



## AnDré (15 Mai 2008 às 23:29)

Mário Barros disse:


> Quer dizer que se eu esticar o pernil não conto magnifico...patetice  o que me mete confusão é porque não é criado o mesmo para o frio...



Como o Vince disse, o plano de contingência, nasceu em 2004 na sequência da onda de calor de 2003 que matou 1953 pessoas em Portugal.
Talvez quando alguma onda de frio matar tanto em Portugal, como matou essa onde de calor, se crie algo do género.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mai 2008 às 23:33)

AnDré disse:


> Como o Vince disse, o plano de contingência, nasceu em 2004 na sequência da onda de calor de 2003 que matou 1953 pessoas em Portugal.
> Talvez quando alguma onda de frio matar tanto em Portugal, como matou essa onde de calor, se crie algo do género.



Tipico  olha morreu gente bora criar um plano de contigência este país mete realmente piada  

Eu não sou contra o plano simplesmente acho ridiculo porque os nossos organismos publicos não estão preparados para tal coisa mas pronto vamos esperar que o tempo nos dê as respostas...claro se entretanto o IM não for á falência hehehehe  tiram-lhes os fundos assim do nada ficam a arder.


----------



## AnDré (15 Mai 2008 às 23:44)

Mário Barros disse:


> Tipico  olha morreu gente bora criar um plano de contigência este país mete realmente piada
> 
> Eu não sou contra o plano simplesmente acho ridiculo porque os nossos organismos publicos não estão preparados para tal coisa mas pronto vamos esperar que o tempo nos dê as respostas...claro se entretanto o IM não for á falência hehehehe  tiram-lhes os fundos assim do nada ficam a arder.



Eu não tenho ideia de números, mas será que em Portugal se morre assim tanto devido ao frio? Ou seja, será que seria necessário um mesmo plano de contigência mas para ondas de frio? É que o calor, em Portugal, já vimos que mata e bem. E com o frio, também é assim?
Como disse, não faço ideia do números de óbitos devido ao frio. Mas já agora se alguém os tiver, agradecia!


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Mai 2008 às 23:46)

Vince disse:


> Os planos de contingência não são para te proteger a ti, são para salvar pessoas vulneráveis como idosos e crianças. Em Agosto de 2003 morreram milhares de idosos em França porque ficaram sozinhos nas suas casas enquanto as familias ou os funcionários da assistência social foram de férias sem nunca terem sido devidamente alertadas para os perigos do calor. Se achas que isso tem piada é contigo, cada um faz humor mórbido com o que lhe apetece.



Na minha opinião, concordo plenamente com estes planos de contingência, todos sabemos que as crianças e os idosos são os mais vulneráveis às ondas de calor. O calor de 2003 apesar de não ser sido tão intenso aqui no Algarve, como foi no restante território, ninguém avisou a população que o calor mata, os golpes de calor, as tonturas, a desidratação, etc...
Isto não é coisas que tenham piada, ninguém sabe o verão que vamos ter, por isso, mais vale prevenir avisar a população na devida altura do que depois virem criticar que não fizeram isto e aquilo.

Em 2004, esse ano terrível para o Algarve, só eu sei como passei aquela semana horrível com 2 dias a temperatura superior a 40ºC, nem na praia, nem em casa, nem em lado nenhum se estava bem, só bebia água e sumos como é que os idosos e muitos deles acamados sobrevivem a estes calores, as pessoas com problemas cardíacos, se uma pessoa normal custa a aguentar imaginem estas pessoas.

Mas o frio também mata e para isso também existem números, penso que no inverno de 2005 morreram quase 1000 pessoas, posso estar a cometer um erro mas li isso em qualquer sítio mas já não me lembro bem.

Por isso, tenham mais respeito com o que dizem, e por isso, faço minhas as palavras do Vince mas fazer humor mórbido com estas situações


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mai 2008 às 23:49)

AnDré disse:


> Eu não tenho ideia de números, mas será que em Portugal se morre assim tanto devido ao frio? Ou seja, será que seria necessário um mesmo plano de contigência mas para ondas de frio? É que o calor, em Portugal, já vimos que mata e bem. E com o frio, também é assim?
> Como disse, não faço ideia do números de óbitos devido ao frio. Mas já agora se alguém os tiver, agradecia!



Enjoy 

http://www.cienciapt.info/pt/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=6494&Itemid=235

"Em Portugal, pelo facto de haver apenas dois ou três meses de frio, as pessoas não se preocupam muito em ter as casas aquecidas. Mas o facto é que nós temos mais mortes por frio. Não podemos dizer que são resultantes da falta de aquecimento nas casas, mas acaba por concluir-se que sim", conclui Cláudia Weigert. 

Já não digo nada é triste mas como afecta o interior e não Lisboa não interessa.


----------



## Dan (16 Mai 2008 às 00:04)

Acho que o estudo diz que “se morre mais de frio em Portugal do que em países do Norte da Europa” e não que se morre mais no Inverno que no Verão.

Seja lá como for, em Portugal as ondas de calor são bem mais frequentes e intensas que as ondas de frio.


----------



## Vince (16 Mai 2008 às 00:04)

Mário Barros disse:


> Enjoy



Continuas sem explicar onde está tanta graça, lamento dizê-lo mas é uma atitude um bocado triste para não dizer outra coisa, transformares questões sérias numa especie de jogo ridículo e divertido. Assim é difícil por aqui ter discussões sérias e inteligentes contigo.

Pelos vistos até achas que além do calor deveria também haver prevenção com o frio. Isso sim, já seria um argumento inteligente que merecia ser discutido. Mas preferes o folcore dos «         »


----------



## AnDré (16 Mai 2008 às 00:12)

Dan disse:


> Acho que o estudo diz que “se morre mais de frio em Portugal do que em países do Norte da Europa” e não que se morre mais no Inverno que no Verão.
> 
> Seja lá como for, em Portugal as ondas de calor são bem mais frequentes e intensas que as ondas de frio.



Foi também isso que conclui Dan:
"A primeira análise, que trata da falta de condições de isolamento e aquecimento das habitações, pode levar a que se perceba por que é que, de acordo com estudos recentes, *se morre mais de frio em Portugal do que em países do Norte da Europa*."

Mas eu gostava mesmo era de ver as estatisticas, para ter uma noção.

Quase 2000 mortes numa vaga do pais, distribuídas ao longo do país é, a meu ver, caso para um plano ao nível nacional, sim.

Agora imaginem que morrem 10 pessoas devido ao frio e todas elas nos distritos do interior. Se calhar não deveria haver um plano nacional mas algo mais localizado. Se calhar até há e nós nem sabemos.
Sei que em algumas terras do norte, em dias muito frios, as igrejas não fecham para acolher os mais idosos. É uma forma local de combater o frio


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mai 2008 às 00:13)

Vince disse:


> Continuas sem explicar onde está tanta graça, lamento dizê-lo mas é uma atitude um bocado triste para não dizer outra coisa, transformares questões sérias numa especie de jogo ridículo e divertido. Assim é difícil por aqui ter discussões sérias e inteligentes contigo.
> 
> Pelos vistos até achas que além do calor deveria também haver prevenção com o frio. Isso sim, já seria um argumento inteligente que merecia ser discutido.



O que tem graça é que implantamos planos em Portugal porque é coisa de país rico, somos um país onde nem as finanças funcionam onde nem o proprio Instituto de Meteorologia tem capacidade para fazer um previsão eficaz e emitila a tempo para o publico num país que tem falta de médicos no interior local onde á mais idosos e local onde o plano deveria incidir mais e onde os proprios hospitais estão a cair de podre e muitos centros de saude nem ar condicionado teem.

Agora pergunto isto é para que é para o ingles ver claro...isto é tentar calçar um sapato 36 quando se tem um pé no qual só serve o 40.

Não digo mais nada neste tópico apenas acho que é uma palhaçada pegada tentar implantar medidas sem primeiro criar as condições ideias para tal.

Vamos esperar pelos famosos 50ºC que se profetizam...


----------



## Vince (16 Mai 2008 às 00:20)

Mário Barros disse:


> O que tem graça é que implantamos planos em Portugal porque é coisa de país rico, somos um país onde nem as finanças funcionam onde nem o proprio Instituto de Meteorologia tem capacidade para fazer um previsão eficaz e emitila a tempo para o publico num país que tem falta de médicos no interior local onde á mais idosos e local onde o plano deveria incidir mais e onde os proprios hospitais estão a cair de podre e muitos centros de saude nem ar condicionado teem.



Mais uma razão para as pessoas estarem alertadas para isso. Se tivesses uma população rica e informada com ar condicionados em casa, excelentes hospitais com climatização e lares de terceira idade luxuosos, se calhar aí não fazia sentido fazer campanhas sobre o calor.




Mário Barros disse:


> Vamos esperar pelos famosos 50ºC que se profetizam...



Espera sentado pois boa parte do calor só existe na tua cabeça.


----------



## AnDré (16 Mai 2008 às 00:28)

Mário Barros disse:


> O que tem graça é que implantamos planos em Portugal porque é coisa de país rico, somos um país onde nem as finanças funcionam onde nem o proprio Instituto de Meteorologia tem capacidade para fazer um previsão eficaz e emitila a tempo para o publico num país que tem falta de médicos no interior local onde á mais idosos e local onde o plano deveria incidir mais e onde os proprios hospitais estão a cair de podre e muitos centros de saude nem ar condicionado teem.
> 
> Agora pergunto isto é para que é para o ingles ver claro...isto é tentar calçar um sapato 36 quando se tem um pé no qual só serve o 40.
> 
> ...



Portugal está longe de ser um país colorido. Mas pinta-lo de preto também não ajuda nada.

E o interior não está assim tão mal quanto às vezes nos fazem crer.
Não há tanta oferta de emprego como em Lisboa ou no Porto. Não há tantos centros comerciais ou um leque tão grande de escolas ou hipermercados.
Mas ainda assim é nas cidades do interior que encontras os melhores indices de qualidade de vida. Desde os preços das casas, à vida mais tranquila e calma, tudo conta. 

E quanto ao plano de contigencia, eu estou mesmo de acordo quanto a ele. E não creio que seja só para inglês ver. É verdade que temos muita coisa mal. Mas temos de começar por algum lado. Digamos que os quase 2000 mortos num país tão pequeno, devido a uma vaga de calor, que ainda assim esteve longe dos 50ºC na esmagadora maioria do território nacional, é algo que deve mesmo ser combatido pela prevenção.

E como sabes, se 38-42ºC já causam muitos suores nos nossos velhotes, não evoques os 50ºC, porque aí, nem faixa etária jovem/adulta passaria bem.


----------

